
Facebook overrides fact-checks when climate science is “opinion” - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/facebook-overrides-fact-checks-when-climate-science-is-opinion/
======
Gunax
Why did Facebook ever dare to enter the world of fact checking. It's not
feasible for Facebook to be the arbtiter of all truth.

It's like Facebook cannot decide if it's a news organization or a tool for
posting baby photos.

